# Plan to move to Mexico



## LiamTheDoomful (May 8, 2018)

So I’m looking to move to Mexico currently live in uk right now and looking for any advice I have a girlfriend over Mexico and I really can’t stand being without her I recently had a 2 weeks trip over there with her and it felt great and coming back felt [cut] I’m 21 and I’m in a job currently but what sort of advice would you give me to go about living there maybe permanently


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a website that explains the process pretty well...You should also visit the Mexican Consulate nearest your home and ask them...

https://internationalliving.com/countries/mexico/visa/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you learn Spanish, it will include capitilization and punctuation. Both are considered really helpful in communicating in Mexico, no matter how you feel. Your instructor may also require that you write your exams in cursive. 
Now, if that has not destroyed your dream, you will have to visit the nearest Mexican Embassy or Consulate in your current country of legal residence. There, you may apply for a residence visa approval. There will be financial requirements to prove, unless you already have a firm job offer by a Mexican employer, who must be approved by immigration authorities (INM) to hire foreigners. If approved, you will have six months to enter Mexico and, then, 30 days to report to INM, with proof of address, in order to complete the visa process.
It may seem a daunting task, but if you can meet the requirements, and live on a Mexican wage, you may find that life in Mexico can be quite enjoyable. Family is everything there, and you may find your involvement with an extended family to be a rather different experience, with many obligations.
If you care to mention the location of your destination in Mexico, others may be willing to comment upon the specifics of expat life in that area. No need to feel more “doomfull“, yet.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> When you learn Spanish, it will include capitilization and punctuation. …


Spelling too. "Capitalization"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh, oh! No gold star for me.
I tried to remember what it was like to be 21 years old, but it just would not come to me. Perhaps it was too long ago. I sort of, very vaguely, remember being in love, and earlier, in lust. Poor Liam!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oh, oh! No gold star for me.
> I tried to remember what it was like to be 21 years old, but it just would not come to me. Perhaps it was too long ago. I sort of, very vaguely, remember being in love, and earlier, in lust. Poor Liam!


My memory is pretty vague, too, RV. What I remember most was finding myself with way too much responsibility, much too young.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I was 20 it was the summer of love in San Francisco, just remember concerts in Golden Gate Park and smoke.......LOL


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> When I was 20 it was the summer of love in San Francisco, just remember concerts in Golden Gate Park and smoke.......LOL


In the words of Tina Turner: "What's *love* got to do with it?"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

With all of these reminiscences of the "good old days", I fear we've frightened young Liam away!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think he may have read between the lines and saw, “marriage“.....into the clan, and anyone with the name ‘Liam‘ may know what that entails.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Liam wants to be with his girlfriend and he probably will.. At his age everything is possible. O wishhim luck and lots of fun.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Liam wants to be with his girlfriend and he probably will.. At his age everything is possible. O wishhim luck and lots of fun.


I hope he comes back to the Forum and tells us how things work out.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, Liam. You can come back now. We are all just a bunch of geriatrics on the edge of the “slippery slope of life“, not knowing if we have 6 minutes, 6 weeks, or 6 months; but probably not 6 years. We admit to being jealous of your youthful exuberance, even if we have trouble remembering our own, in any detail.
Do tell us more.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

Liam:
Without the ability to speak GOOD Spanish, and read and write it... your chances for employment in Mexico fall to near zero.... WITH the Spanish, and depending on your education, previous experience, and skills your chances go up. It is NOT easy for a "foreigner" to obtain legal status in Mexico... WITHOUT the assistance of your lady, your chances greatly decrease....at best your looking at 5+ years to be able to obtain Mexican citizenship.... and maybe 2 years to get "legal status" to live and work in Mexico....IF you have completed a "trade school" or have finished an apprenticeship, you MIGHT be able to find a good paying position.... depending on the area of Mexico you plan on going to....WITHOUT good Spanish you are doomed to failure, frustration and the loss of your lady love.....
I am not trying to discourage you... after all I married a Mexican lady 38 years ago and have lived more than half that time in Mexico... but the adjustment, the difference in customs and manners, religion and family enter into it MUCH more than they would in the UK.... Have you considered bringing her to the UK? You might want to check this out first... At best your earnings in Mexico would be a fraction of what you could earn in the UK....and the cost of living in Mexico is NOT really that much cheaper than other countries... IF you like internet, TV, electricity, paved streets, access to an "urban life"..... Good LUCK BUDDY!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

allen writes: "Without the ability to speak GOOD Spanish, and read and write it... your chances for employment in Mexico fall to near zero...."

Although I met an American guy who was able to get a timeshare company to hire him and take care of his INM paperwork in Cabo San Lucas....He ended up making $70,000 USD a year for working 3 days a week.....


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

TO Chicois8:
There are exceptions to everything... you met a very lucky guy! We both know that there are certain areas of Mexico where the ability to speak proper English or BE an American can earn you $$$... but most major Mexican cites are not in that group. While Cabo has more than an "average percentage" of English speakers, an American selling condos to other Americans would be worth his weight in gold to the condo owners/developers!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> allen writes: "Without the ability to speak GOOD Spanish, and read and write it... your chances for employment in Mexico fall to near zero...."
> 
> Although I met an American guy who was able to get a timeshare company to hire him and take care of his INM paperwork in Cabo San Lucas....He ended up making $70,000 USD a year for working 3 days a week.....


I wonder how many foreigners he left cursing his name for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> allen writes: "Without the ability to speak GOOD Spanish, and read and write it... your chances for employment in Mexico fall to near zero...."
> 
> Although I met an American guy who was able to get a timeshare company to hire him and take care of his INM paperwork in Cabo San Lucas....He ended up making $70,000 USD a year for working 3 days a week.....


This guy was a salesman, wasn't he? He may have sold you a bill of goods, chico!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually, he was not the salesman or the closer, he stood in a street side booth and tried to get tourists to visit presentations for timeshares... We sat down for lunch one day and explained the whole scam to me from the money side, the sharks at the airports and even how they make a debit card appear to be a credit card because you need a CC to go to the presentation and collect your "gifts" ........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Actually, he was not the salesman or the closer, he stood in a street side booth and tried to get tourists to visit presentations for timeshares... We sat down for lunch one day and explained the whole scam to me from the money side, the sharks at the airports and even how they make a debit card appear to be a credit card because you need a CC to go to the presentation and collect your "gifts" ........


What a disgusting way to make a living! I still don't believe that guy made $70,000 a year for standing in a booth and sweet-talking tourists into attending presentations in return for so-called gifts.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

MAYBE 70,000 pesos a year??? I was sucked into one of those "free gift" timeshare deals years ago.... HOURS and HOURS of listening to pure crap....because my wife wanted tickets to a dance review!... the review was EXCELLENT [Irish River Dancers] but I received telephone calls, emails for years wanting me to buy a time share..... no thanks folks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK my doubting Isla this is how it works, say the Mayan is offering cash to go to their timeshare presentation, their budget for getting a couple to visit is $600 USD...the " hooker " ( slang for the guy trying to get tourists to go to the presentation ) starts small with offers of a free breakfast, maybe a Mexican blanket or bottle of Tequila, next they offer discounts on tours or golfing, if that does not entice them he goes to cash ( remember his budget ) he will start at $100 then 2 then 3 then $400 which the couple usually accepts, he then is left with $200 USD he can keep...That's how it was explained to me ...By the way the closer makes 15% of the final sale price so a $30,000 sale would bring in $4500USD


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> OK my doubting Isla this is how it works, say the Mayan is offering cash to go to their timeshare presentation, their budget for getting a couple to visit is $600 USD...the " hooker " ( slang for the guy trying to get tourists to go to the presentation ) starts small with offers of a free breakfast, maybe a Mexican blanket or bottle of Tequila, next they offer discounts on tours or golfing, if that does not entice them he goes to cash ( remember his budget ) he will start at $100 then 2 then 3 then $400 which the couple usually accepts, he then is left with $200 USD he can keep...That's how it was explained to me ...By the way the closer makes 15% of the final sale price so a $30,000 sale would bring in $4500USD


Thanks for the detailed explanation, chico, though I am surprised to learn that the Maya are involved in this sleasy business  .

Why do people buy time shares anyway?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not the Maya, the Mayan is a hotel / timeshare resort company that offers lots of money (cash ) to sucker you in....

I figure people that can be talked into buying do not know how to say NO.......


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think that people who get suckered into buying those timeshares simply do not know how those things work in reality, and the last people to banish their ignorance with the truth would be those selling them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Not the Maya, the Mayan is a hotel / timeshare resort company that offers lots of money (cash ) to sucker you in....


My comment about the Maya was my little joke, chico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> My comment about the Maya was my little joke, chico.


jajajaj the jokes on me, I missed the little blue wink...LOL


----------



## LiamTheDoomful (May 8, 2018)

Hi guys and everyone I read what you have all said and I am in the middle of trying to learn Spanish but it’s with a app it might be long winded but I will do it and I think honestly I am completely in love with Heydi and all of you guys who say they’re old you seem to be young at heart ☺


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck to you, you can do anything you want if you put your mind to it! Have fun learning and hopefully soon you will be with the person you love.


----------



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

LiamTheDoomful said:


> Hi guys and everyone I read what you have all said and I am in the middle of trying to learn Spanish but it’s with a app it might be long winded but I will do it and I think honestly I am completely in love with Heydi and all of you guys who say they’re old you seem to be young at heart ☺


Honestly, is this real?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tufi said:


> Honestly, is this real?


Who knows? We like to give newcomers the benefit of the doubt, especially if they have a good attitude.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Who knows? We like to give newcomers the benefit of the doubt, especially if they have a good attitude.


Regardless of its legitimacy, folks often tend to forget that many people read through the forums, and information provided may help other unregistered viewers.


----------



## LiamTheDoomful (May 8, 2018)

Hi guys little update there might be a better chance maybe her coming over here but then again I don’t know the first thing when it comes to that.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

what does she do or what did she study? I lived in England for a couple of years as an assistant French teacher when I was finishing the University and study overthere too.. For students it was not tough to get visas in those days.. who knows now..


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

citlali said:


> what does she do or what did she study? I lived in England for a couple of years as an assistant French teacher when I was finishing the University and study overthere too.. For students it was not tough to get visas in those days.. who knows now..


As of 2010, my then girlfriend was able to get access to the EU with a student visa, to travel to Spain, from Mexico. Immigration/customs wasn't a problem.

The UK is particularly more difficult, many of her peers who wanted to go to London for a weekend, had difficulties at customs, one such individual, had to have the friend he was staying with in London, phone the customs guy to convince him, that the individual was only going to stay for a weekend, and would be going back to Spain. The individual in question did have return flight tickets, but I fancy that's not worth as much, given that they cost all of about 20-30$.


----------

